# Ross coded fishing grounds - help please



## Dryden (Jan 28, 2008)

I recently found (buried in my dear old mum's paperwork!) my handwritten radio sched. book for the two months or so I was R.O. in the Ross Kipling. 13/05/68 - 29/06/68. It gives a picture of where many of the Ross fleet were, and their catch reports. The lat/long positions are easy, but the locations are mostly coded e.g R44, D21 etc. Does anyone have this coded info please? I will transcribe my handwritten notes into a database with links to Google maps. Still working on the details, example below.
My memory is fading after 45 years, but I recall Ross Trawlers had 3 skeds a day, 1040,1540 and 2225. All on 4222 Mhz (in morse of course).
Hope someone can assist. Many thanks
Dryden

2225	03/05/1968 

Kipling	59.55 n 05.13w 
Kelly	60.00n 05.00w 
Orion	V7 Nil 3 hauls
Canaveral	Greenland 200 kits sprags 6 hauls
Procyon	W4 30 kits sprags 3 hauls
Spartel	V7 40 kits cod/coley 3 hauls
Resolution	Steaming nil one haul
Rodney	K46 50 baskets,50 baskets - 50 kits sprags 3 hauls
Aquila	K46 50 kits sprags. Foulwork 3 hauls
Renown	K47 50 baskets, belly out/150 kits sprags 3 hauls
Juno	58.47n 05.00w	Bound home with 1125 kits (Monday)
Trafalgar	60.07n 03.00w 
Jupiter	Steaming


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Probably a lot of poetic licence in the positions anyway, Dryden. Do you recall Ross radio supremo, Barney Warman? I'm in regular contact with him and I'll ask if he can decipher the sked. I can remember coding positions into 5 figure groups, but not from what appears to be a grid chart. But who knows? Has anyone seen my specs?

John T


----------



## Dryden (Jan 28, 2008)

*codes*

Hi John, agreed - they ain't no GPS! In fact when fishing was really good, I recall being told by the skipper to 'adjust' the Decca reading slightly. Dog eat dog out there.
Yes Barney gave me the job, great guy. The company codes were of course secret, but there must be a decipher book somewhere? Thanks for your help.
Cheers
Dryden


----------



## KCL (Dec 22, 2014)

Dryden said:


> I recently found (buried in my dear old mum's paperwork!) my handwritten radio sched. book for the two months or so I was R.O. in the Ross Kipling. 13/05/68 - 29/06/68. It gives a picture of where many of the Ross fleet were, and their catch reports. The lat/long positions are easy, but the locations are mostly coded e.g R44, D21 etc. Does anyone have this coded info please? I will transcribe my handwritten notes into a database with links to Google maps. Still working on the details, example below.
> My memory is fading after 45 years, but I recall Ross Trawlers had 3 skeds a day, 1040,1540 and 2225. All on 4222 Mhz (in morse of course).
> Hope someone can assist. Many thanks
> Dryden
> ...


I was interested to read your post. I was also RO on the Kipling (MXKP). If I remember correctkly I was the first RO oin her after she was lengthened. I think that would be about 1967. I started off on Ross Stalker (MACD?) and served on many others with Ross (Valiant/MHKV, Ramillies/MFCZ, Howe/GHCH? and a cat boat but I can't remember the name). I also remember Barney Warmen well. Kind regards,


----------

